# Long Reef 15-12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will be launching at 5am and trying at a close-in dropoff (less than 1km out). Later and conditions permitting I'll go out to The Wall. The forecast swell may prevent this


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in.
conditions dependant of course.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Confirming 5am launch tomorrow


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I will try to get to the ramp this afternoon to check on the sandmonster.
Will post later

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Well boys the news is all good.
The sandmonster is sleeping nicely.
ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO!
I am in with a grin.
See you in the morning.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Wigg i am a possibility for 5am launch if im there im there if not i went after some jewies tonight

Matty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool.
Do you fish for jews out of the yak?
Hopefully you can make it in the morning.
I have 2 squid.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

should be there also

will have ch25 on


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry Im out...
was just reminded of outstanding lunch commitments in Kiama.. 

good luck out there


----------

